
In Ireland, a taste of the underworld - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181213-in-ireland-a-taste-of-the-underworld
======
whatshisface
This entire article is an advertisement for a specific product. I remember
when planted articles had to subtly nudge the readers towards a belief that
implied they should buy a product, but apparently that's not a necessary form
of subterfuge anymore.

~~~
Kurtz79
"Strange Brews is a BBC Travel series that invites you to indulge in one-of-a-
kind beers from all over the world."

I really don't see what is strange or supposedly immoral about it.

Newspapers have run articles covering specific restaurants or foods since time
immemorial, since it is informative to the readers.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/dining/against-the-
grain....](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/dining/against-the-grain.html)

[https://www.theguardian.com/food/2018/dec/09/christmas-
spiri...](https://www.theguardian.com/food/2018/dec/09/christmas-spirit-sweet-
and-fortified-wines-for-festive-afters-port-sherry-madeira-muscat)

~~~
notahacker
Newspapers and magazines don't have policies of going to strange lengths to
avoid using brand names in other areas of their output due to being publicly
funded entities, mind you.

------
lawlessone
>It was from this story that Oweynagat got its name, which is Irish Gaelic for
‘the cave of cats’.

Kinda strange "Oweynagat" doesn't sound like an Irish word . The actual Irish
would be "an uaimh cait" ,it might have been anglicized.

~~~
smaccona
"Cat" in Irish is a masculine noun of the first declension, so the genitive
plural for "cave of cats" would be "uaimh na gcat" \- it's easier to see the
Anglicization then into "Oweynagat".

~~~
lawlessone
yeah that makes a lot more sense, i'm years out of school and i was never good
at Irish but the word stuck out.

~~~
century19
There is no y in the Irish alphabet, could be the reason it sticks out.

~~~
jm547ster
or w

------
pfisch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Celtic_women](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Celtic_women)

------
TwoHeadedBeast
I take issue with this:

"but one thing I knew for sure was I wasn’t going to be enjoying good beer,”
said Siberry, explaining that in spite of its beer-heavy reputation, most pubs
in the Emerald Isle often only carry three beers on tap".

The three beers mentioned are indeed ubiquitous, however many others are
available. I'm off to a Dublin pub tonight, which has around 12 beers on tap
and countless more bottles.

------
CalRobert
For those wondering, "Medb" is akin to the modern name "Maeve"

~~~
lucideer
And for those wondering about the odd consonant combo at the end, it would
properly be written Meḋḃ, where ḋ~=y and ḃ~=v

